# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Phay PCB

## Gamo

Hế nhô các cụ,

Dạo này em làm biếng nên hay phay PCB bằng CNC cho khỏe. Cũng vì làm biếng, làm xong test rồi vứt, nên em hay dùng loại phíp đồng bán ngoài Nhật Tảo. Phím size 80x120 thì phay CNC độ sâu 0.1mm ko có vấn đề gì.

Kỳ này em phải phay miếng đồng size 100x200 => mặc dù đã dùng ốc bắt xung quanh tấm đồng thì khi phay vẫn bị chỗ được chỗ mất, có lẽ do tấm đồng bị cong vênh.

Các cụ có cao kiến gì để giải quyết chuyện này hem? :x :x :x

----------


## anhcos

Tìm khoảng trống ở giữa bắt thêm ốc vào mà không được hả cụ Gà.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em sợ con dao va vào thôi ợ, nhiều khi mình thiết kế xong, quên cha mất con ốc chính giữa là coi như xong. Sợ tai nạn thui :x :x :x. Đang chờ Autoleveler của ông anh nè :P

----------


## nhatson

Dan keo 502

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, gỡ ra sao cho nó đẹp hả cụ Nhật Sơn đẹp giai? :x :x :x

----------


## anhcos

Vì phay nên đầu vào thường là dxf, mình tìm chỗ nào rộng mà chích thêm lỗ khoan.
Sau đó khoan mấy lỗ đó trước, bắt ốc vô rồi phay sau, không có sợ gãy dao đâu.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Em thấy mấy chú Tây hay nhắc đến Floating Head, như thế này:



Nhìn em vẫn chưa hiểu nó hoạt động thế nào? Nếu mình tự chế thì làm ra sao?

----------


## nhatson

cụ dán đề can ở mặt dưới là sẽ xinh đẹp pcb thôi
còn ko thì bàn mút chân ko

----------

Gamo

----------


## anhcos

Nó có một lò xo để điều chỉnh tương đương với sức nặng của cụm có gắn đầu khắc, cụm này có khoảng trượt nhỏ theo hướng trục z.
Và một miếng vật liệu mềm bên dưới để tránh làm hư bề mặt khắc, đồng thời cố định luôn chiều cao từ mũi dao đến bề mặt phôi luôn.
Xem hình thì thấy con dao có lòi ra dưới miếng nhựa 1 chút xíu xiu thôi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Em thấy mấy chú Tây hay nhắc đến Floating Head, như thế này:
> 
> 
> 
> Nhìn em vẫn chưa hiểu nó hoạt động thế nào? Nếu mình tự chế thì làm ra sao?


1. cần phải nhún được
2. cần phải trượt được trên bề mặt phôi

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> cụ dán đề can ở mặt dưới là sẽ xinh đẹp pcb thôi
> còn ko thì bàn mút chân ko


1. Ủa, mình dán decal thì có ảnh hưởng đến mạch ko bác? Sợ giấy hút ẩm, ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng mạch?
2. Em có thử dùng bàn chân ko rồi. Do nó bị vênh nên ko hút được. Sau đó em lót một lớp cao su mỏng thì hút được nhưng tấm mạch nó ko phẳng ra mà đè mấy miếng cao su xuống nên vẫn cong. Để hồi em up hình bàn hút chân ko của em lên nhờ các cụ chỉ giáo :x :x :x

----------


## Gamo

> Nó có một lò xo để điều chỉnh tương đương với sức nặng của cụm có gắn đầu khắc, cụm này có khoảng trượt nhỏ theo hướng trục z.
> Và một miếng vật liệu mềm bên dưới để tránh làm hư bề mặt khắc, đồng thời cố định luôn chiều cao từ mũi dao đến bề mặt phôi luôn.
> Xem hình thì thấy con dao có lòi ra dưới miếng nhựa 1 chút xíu xiu thôi.


O.o em hình dung ra rồi, cảm ơn ông anh già. Giờ có ai bán hem ta? :x :x :x

Trong trường hợp phải DIY thì miếng nhựa bên dưới chắc phải là loại trượt được? Mình tự chế sao giờ ta?

----------


## Gamo

> 1. cần phải nhún được
> 2. cần phải trượt được trên bề mặt phôi


Ủa, cài này ở đâu bán vậy bác?

----------


## anhcos

Mua nhựa chống mài mòn, loại màu xanh da trời, chả nhớ tên là gì nữa, nhưng mấy chỗ bán phíp với POM có đầy.

----------


## CKD

Dán decal để 502 nó không bám vào pcb, sau khi cnc xong thì lột decal ra bỏ. Lấy aceton lau mạch cái là sạch bong, bóng hới.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Mr.L

Chơi theo trò này hay nè

----------

Gamo

----------


## nguyenson318

Không bác nào vào thảo luận nữa nhỉ!?
Tiện đây, nhờ các bác giúp một vấn đề: khi mình phay mạch, set trên CopperCAM để độ ăn sâu của mũi phay là 0.15mm. Khi phay thì lúc thì sâu quá, lúc lại nông => ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến chất lượng PCB. Sâu quá thì mất cả đường mạch (đối với những đường có kích thước nhỏ), nông quá thì các đường mạch thông nhau khi dùng đồng hồ đo(tức là chập mạch  :Smile:  ). Vì do hạ mũi phay xuống mặt PCB không được đều nhau. Có cách nào đơn giản dễ làm để làm cho các lần phay đều ăn sâu như nhau không nhỉ? Thanks

----------


## Gamo

Bác chơi đường mạch bao nhiêu thế? Board của bác kích thước chừng nào?

----------


## Nam CNC

máy phay của bác này không chuẩn , chổ cao chổ thấp , cách gá tấm phíp đồng cũng không tốt do đó bị vênh nên nó sâu cạn khác nhau.


đầu tiên canh máy lại cho chính xác , sau đó gắn thêm bộ phận đè phip khi phay như bác Nhat son đã post phía trên chắc sẽ cải thiện được rất nhiều.

----------


## Gamo

Khỏi cần, mua phíp xịn là xong  :Wink:

----------


## Lenamhai

Sao khg dùng loại băng keo 2 mặt loại mỏng để giữ chặt vào mặt bàn nhỉ, lúc tháo ra lấy RP7 xịt vào là lấy ra được ngay

----------

anhcos

----------


## conga

E tưởng cụ gà có bàn hít chân không rồi chứ, hê hê

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cóa mà phay mạch 30 phút là cái máy hút nó nóng phỏng tay luôn... giờ chỉ bắt bằng ốc vít là đủ. Đang tính chuyển sang lò xo cho lẹ mà chưa nghĩ ra giải pháp

----------


## terminaterx300

> Hehe, cóa mà phay mạch 30 phút là cái máy hút nó nóng phỏng tay luôn... giờ chỉ bắt bằng ốc vít là đủ. Đang tính chuyển sang lò xo cho lẹ mà chưa nghĩ ra giải pháp


chạy liên tục chả nóng má, người ta có bình chân không để duy trì chứ mấy khi chạy liên tục.

chế bộ cùm tì đè như TQ nó làm á, tìm hoài ko ra hình, vành nhồm, mặt dưới có gặn bạc bi lăn, có cơ cấu trượt lên xuống, spindle đi xuống thì cái vành đó tỳ trước xuống phôi, tới mới nào đó có lò xò nhúng đảm bảo

----------

Gamo

----------


## terminaterx300

cái này nè 
http://cncbaolong.com/tam-kep-cnc

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, chùi, sao mà nhà ngươi thông minh rứa :x :x :x Thía bình chân ko mua ở chỗ mô? :x :x :x

----------


## duonghoang

--- Hehe em cũng đang ham hố độ cái bàn hút chân không mà chưa thành công, em làm bằng phíp có sẵn như vầy, rồi đặt 1 tấm cao su mỏng lên (tấm dưới cái thước kẹp).








-- Cơ bản lớp cao su dày quá (1mm) nên hút ko nổi, mà một phần con hút bụi "Nippon" này yếu quá nên ko xi nhê gì @@, mà hình như ngoài Tạ Uyên có loại silicon mỏng  và mềm hơn mà em chưa có đk mua được.







--- Thế là đành kiếm thêm 2 em về hợp sức xem kéo được ko, hy vọng sẽ kha khá hơn.





--- Mạch bình thường em vẫn xài keo xốp hai mặt để dán lên, nói chung mặt phẳng lệch cũng tầm 0.05-0.07mm đổ lại, mà em xuống dao khoảng 0.2 nên cũng ko sao, đường mạch chạy được tối đa 0.3mm, còn nhỏ hơn sợ xử dụng ko chắc ăn lắm.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, có loại vacuum pump của Chị Na ngoài Tạ Uyên giá khoảng 1tr, mình dùng cho bàn chân ko của mình, hút hơi bị kinh, phải tội chạy 15-20 là nóng phải cho nghỉ. Như chú Nam béo nói thì chỉ cần thêm cái bình chân ko nữa là hoạt động ổn. 

Cái bàn của ông có lẽ là do miếng cao su xốp nên bị xì hơi ko?

----------

duonghoang

----------


## duonghoang

--- Ý em là em định thay miếng cao su bằng silicon vì nó dẻo và mỏng hơn.
--- Cái bàn em làm 2 miếng ghép lại, chít keo hết đủ chỗ rồi bác, cũng chưa nghĩ ra cách gì để xem nó có lủng chỗ nào ko @@,  em cũng đang nghĩ do lực hút chưa đủ nữa. Em định làm giống như này:

----------

Gamo, GORLAK, nhatson

----------


## terminaterx300

> Hoho, chùi, sao mà nhà ngươi thông minh rứa :x :x :x Thía bình chân ko mua ở chỗ mô? :x :x :x


mua cái bình nén khí mà dùng cho nhanh, khí nén áp lực gấp mấy lần khí quyển còn chịu dc chẳng lẽ chân ko để khí quyển đè mà móp sao  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thía lấy cái nồi inox làm chắc ok chứ hả?

----------


## conga

Trước giờ e phay toàn bằng phíp FR4 cả nên cái khoản mà nó cong là hầu như được triệt bỏ, còn cái loại fip thường thì e chơi hít chân ko. 
Ngoài ra cao kiến dùng keo 502 e nghĩ cũng ok, hê hê
Mà mấy cụ nghiện PCB, e toàn set z bằng tay. Mà có mấy cục này thấy giang hồ bảo là cái cục auto zezo z, có cụ nào làm rồi
chỉ e với. cục trắng e đo đc là 13,9mm còn cái mầu tím thì nó có lò xo ở trong nên chả biết đằng nào mà lần cả.

----------

Gamo

----------


## linhdt1121

> --- Ý em là em định thay miếng cao su bằng silicon vì nó dẻo và mỏng hơn.
> --- Cái bàn em làm 2 miếng ghép lại, chít keo hết đủ chỗ rồi bác, cũng chưa nghĩ ra cách gì để xem nó có lủng chỗ nào ko @@,  em cũng đang nghĩ do lực hút chưa đủ nữa. Em định làm giống như này:


Cụ thử kiếm miếng lót bàn phím laptop xem nào, em có 1 cái nó mỏng tang ah.

----------

duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ý hơi bị hay à nha!!! Ngoài miếng lót bàn phím, mình còn loại cao su nào như thế nữa ko?

----------


## huynhbacan

Em thấy mấy miếng lót trong màng hình lcd cũng rất tốt. vừa cứng vừa dẻo.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Nó có mấy cái giác hút cao su như trong bàn phím ko?

Cái vụ miếng cao su có giác hút đơn giản mà sao khó kiếm ghê

----------


## huynhbacan

Em có tháo mấy màng hình lcd máy bộ fujitsu tấm dẫn quang trong đó dày khoảng 8mm, tháo kỹ rất phẳng, cứng, chế lại chắc xài tốt lắm.
Nó không có giác hút ạ.

Bàn hút bác duonghoang chác không khí lọt vào, nên hút không nổi.

----------


## thuhanoi

Phương pháp của mình như thế này:
-Chuẩn bị bề mặt bàn máy cho phẳng bàng cách phay phẳng tấm gỗ
-Lắp PCB bằng 4 ốc 4 góc, chú ý không vặn quá chặt, vặn như thế nào để vừa phẳng thôi

Lượng phoi đồng văng ra rất là ít mới ok
- Phay vừa qua lớp đồng thôi để cho mạch đẹp như ăn mòn  :Big Grin: 
(tấm này phay cạn quá, tấm sau thêm tý ty Z +0.05 nữa là ngon)

- Kết quả mỹ mãn  :Big Grin: 

Chúc các bác thành công

----------

duonghoang, Gamo, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## thuhanoi

> --- Uả bác thuhanoi ko khoan lỗ hả bác?


Khoan 3 cỡ lỗ nên khoan sau, quy trình mình làm cho 5 tấm là Cắt mạch, Khoan 4 lỗ góc, Phay mạch, Khoan lỗ 0.8, Khoan lỗ 1, Khoan lỗ 1.3, Phay mặt linh kiện. Chỉ thay mũi khi xong 1 công đoạn.

----------


## duonghoang

--- Uả bác thuhanoi ko khoan lỗ hả bác?

----------


## duonghoang

> Khoan 3 cỡ lỗ nên khoan sau, quy trình mình làm cho 5 tấm là Cắt mạch, Khoan 4 lỗ góc, Phay mạch, Khoan lỗ 0.8, Khoan lỗ 1, Khoan lỗ 1.3, Phay mặt linh kiện. Chỉ thay mũi khi xong 1 công đoạn.


--- Ah em thì làm khác bác, em khoan -> phay -> cắt mạch. Như làm nhiều mạch thì em di chuyển sang bên cạnh tọa độ nhất định rồi chạy tiếp, tới công đoạn sau thay mũi khác thì cứ dịch lại tọa độ gốc của từng mạch.
--- Mà bác định vị mạch bằng 4 lỗ bắt vít như vậy có chính xác ko bác, vì em thấy bắt vít lên gỗ như vậy thì nó cũng có độ rơ nhất định.

** Nay hình như diễn đàn bị lỗi, bài viết trước tự dưng đẩy lùi ra sau, ở mấy bài khác cũng vậy.

----------


## thuhanoi

> --- Ah em thì làm khác bác, em khoan -> phay -> cắt mạch. Như làm nhiều mạch thì em di chuyển sang bên cạnh tọa độ nhất định rồi chạy tiếp, tới công đoạn sau thay mũi khác thì cứ dịch lại tọa độ gốc của từng mạch.
> --- Mà bác định vị mạch bằng 4 lỗ bắt vít như vậy có chính xác ko bác, vì em thấy bắt vít lên gỗ như vậy thì nó cũng có độ rơ nhất định.
> 
> ** Nay hình như diễn đàn bị lỗi, bài viết trước tự dưng đẩy lùi ra sau, ở mấy bài khác cũng vậy.


 --> Thần giao cách cảm hehe  :Big Grin: 

Chính xác chứ, 4 lỗ khoan nhỏ dùng vít côn vặn xuống nó tự lựa được.
Ở Đà nẵng đặt mạch khó khăn nên mình cần thì làm luôn trên máy. Nếu làm nhiều mạch mình định vị bằng cách giống như đóng chốt định vị ấy --> cực kf chính xác, tháo lắp cũng nhanh.

----------


## anhcos

Làm con chuyên pcb, thay dao luon đi bác thuhanoi.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Làm con chuyên pcb, thay dao luon đi bác thuhanoi.


Lâu lâu mới làm vài miếng nên tạm vậy thôi bác  :Big Grin: 
Có cái đầu ATC chuyên mạch in mà tìm cách cho nó chạy chưa xong

----------


## Tuấn

> Hehe, thía lấy cái nồi inox làm chắc ok chứ hả?


Áp âm nó chỉ bẹp cái bình chứ ko nổ nên cụ ko lo đâu. Cần tính cái món này thì cụ bẩu iem nhá 😁

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em vẫn hay dùng cái nồi inox làm buồng chân ko để đúc silicon, giống như hình này (em mượn tạm vì làm biếng chụp quá, nhưng giống 80% từ máy hút đến tấm chụp, khác nhau cái nồi)


Giờ làm buồng chân không như ku Nam mập nói thì em nghĩ phải làm 1 cái công tắc áp suất để đóng mở cái máy hút chân ko. Em mới google thì thấy giá chóng mặt quá  :Wink: 
http://www.vatgia.com/home/c%C3%B4ng...E1%BA%A5t.spvg

Ông anh có biết có cách nào đảm bảo áp suất trong nồi lúc nào cũng âm ổn định hem?

----------


## terminaterx300

quan trọng là công tắc chân ko chứ ko phải áp suất má ơi  :Wink: 

tầm 10^-3 -4 thì chắc rẻ, đi bãi lâu lâu cũng cóa

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, câu hỏi nữa là ko biết có ai thử dùng công tắc hành trình điện dung để đo chiều cao phôi chưa ta? Độ chính xác cao ko?

----------


## Ga con

Cụ nào xài coppercam có bị bệnh này không ợ: Layout bình thường thì chạy rất ngon, nhưng khi đổ copperpour thì không dịch nổi, đứng máy luôn.

Em phay mấy cái PCB toàn đổ đồng, cập nhật bản mới nhất, chạy trên cả Win 7 lẫn XP đều bị vậy nên nản, không làm nữa.

Thanks.

----------


## duonghoang

--- Cụ chịu  khó export ra file dxf rồi dùng xài cad cam xử lý chạy cho dễ, hơi lâu 1 tí nhưng mình chủ động được các đường chạy dao.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Gamo

> Cụ nào xài coppercam có bị bệnh này không ợ: Layout bình thường thì chạy rất ngon, nhưng khi đổ copperpour thì không dịch nổi, đứng máy luôn.
> 
> Em phay mấy cái PCB toàn đổ đồng, cập nhật bản mới nhất, chạy trên cả Win 7 lẫn XP đều bị vậy nên nản, không làm nữa.
> 
> Thanks.


Hix... CopperCAM của mình cũng bị lỗi với polygon pour. Thời gian đầu mình viết 1 phần mềm để thay thế CopperCAM, về sau thấy công maintain bổ sung tính năng mệt quá, quay lại Copper CAM & né polygon pour.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Q8 e thấy có mấy chục cái spin air bearing kìa các cụ.
Xuất file dxf e làm rồi, nhưng lại không phân biệt được lỗ với track. Haiz, cái nào cũng có nhược điểm hết, hic.

Thanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## duonghoang

--- Em xuất ra dxf thì nó cũng như vầy, nói chung cũng vẽ lại nhiều, làm riết nó cũng quen tay thôi cụ a.

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## anhcos

> --- Em xuất ra dxf thì nó cũng như vầy, nói chung cũng vẽ lại nhiều, làm riết nó cũng quen tay thôi cụ a.


Như hình trên thì mình chạy ra đường đôi thế nào em, anh thấy cái đường nó giao với pad, mình cắt phần dư bằng tay thì lâu lắm.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, viết phần mềm tạo đường dao đi anh, rồi cho bọn em xài ké  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Mình chơi nghiệp dư nên chỉ Eagle + PCB to GCODE thôi. Ít làm nên cũng chẵng có kinh nghiệm gì nhiều.
Mạch đơn giản thì khỏi Eagle chi.. AutoCAD chiến từ khâu vẽ PCB, xong ArtCAM lo phần 2D toolpath là xong.

----------


## Ga con

Em xuất qua trung gian PDF cũng được.
Xuất sang DXF bác đang chọn mode xuất đường tâm rồi, làm lại cực quá, hình như ngày trước em cũng xuất được sang DXF mode thường mà lâu quá rồi quên mất.
Cái copper cam này cu Nam shared mình chắc cũng được 5, 6 năm gì rồi phải không ta.

Thanks.

----------


## anhcos

> Hehe, viết phần mềm tạo đường dao đi anh, rồi cho bọn em xài ké


Mình xuất đường đơn rồi qua acad chỉnh sửa một chặp, với cái tool nho nhỏ chuyển circle--> point, rồi tự chuyển đường đơn thành offset 2 bên và xóa luôn cái giữa, cam thì xài phần mềm nhà trồng. Giờ có cái thư viện của cụ nên mai mốt nhập file gerber xong xuất gcode luôn là ngon nhất.

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình thì dùng Sprintlayout xuất ra .lpt chạy luôn - làm it it khỏi rườm rà

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, thằng Sprintlayout là nó thiết kế mạch rồi xuất ra G-Code hay từ Geber xuất ra G-Code hả anh?

----------


## cuongmay

ồ không biết các bác vẽ bằng phần gì . mình vẽ bằng orcad thì xuất ra dxf mở bằng autocad lưu lại rồi mở bằng illustrator để tách lớp sau đó mở bằng corel rồi xuất ra ai là chiến jdpain được rồi . sở dĩ mình phải lằng nhằng vậy vì corel mở dxf do orcad xuất ra không ổn mà aucad với illustrator mình không rành.

----------


## cuongmay

thêm cái anh cho sinh động.

----------

CKD, hung1706, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ủa, thằng Sprintlayout là nó thiết kế mạch rồi xuất ra G-Code hay từ Geber xuất ra G-Code hả anh?


Hi, nó xuất ra các loại file cho máy milling và drill không biết có phải G code không nữa. File có phần mở rộng là .plt (HPGL) có thể đưa vào máy cắt decal cũng được. Hoặc import vào corel cũng ok. Mình dùng Planet nên nó đọc và chạy tuốt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Sprint layout rất dễ xài, nhưng nhược điểm lớn nhất là layout không link schematic, nên vẽ các mạch phức tạp cực nhức đầu.

E thì loay hoay giờ chỉ xài Orcad thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

HPGL hình như.. cái Mach cũ nó có import và quất. Cái mới thì hình như potay.com thì phải. Trước giờ chưa thử.
Có điều convert từ HPGL ra G-code chắc cũng đơn giản, làm cái tool là xong. Nhớ là hình như ArtCAM post ra được HGPL.. nên chắc HGPL cũng có nội dung như G-code (chứa tọa độ) chỉ là cú pháp lệnh khác đi thôi.

----------


## Mr.Printer

Ủa in mạch nhanh không mà sao các bác cứ mang dao mổ trâu ra giết gà thế nhỉ ? Mua cái máy in đen trắng về in mạch lên cái dấy bỏ đi của đề can rồi là 1 phát là nó bay sang pcb đem ngâm là khỏe re.

----------


## Gamo

> Ủa in mạch nhanh không mà sao các bác cứ mang dao mổ trâu ra giết gà thế nhỉ ? Mua cái máy in đen trắng về in mạch lên cái dấy bỏ đi của đề can rồi là 1 phát là nó bay sang pcb đem ngâm là khỏe re.


À, tại bọn em làm biếng bác ợ  :Big Grin:  Thảy lên máy, nhấn 1 nút, vài phút sau là có mạch. Đảm bảo 10 tấm ra chất lượng giống nhau hết 9 tấm, khoan lỗ đầy đủ, cắt đẹp theo mẫu luôn.

Sinh viên thì bọn nó siêng năng & kiên nhẫn: đầu tiên thì phải in ra, rồi ủi ủi, rồi pha axit + oxy già, rồi khoan lỗ, rồi cắt... cái khoản ủi & ngâm axit tính ra cũng hên xui lắm, ảnh hưởng đến sắc đẹp nên mấy tên ở đây làm biếng. Bác thấy là mấy ông này có mỗi việc thiết kế thôi mà đã than rồi đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhcos

> Ủa in mạch nhanh không mà sao các bác cứ mang dao mổ trâu ra giết gà thế nhỉ ? Mua cái máy in đen trắng về in mạch lên cái dấy bỏ đi của đề can rồi là 1 phát là nó bay sang pcb đem ngâm là khỏe re.


Nhưng còn khoan chắc là khá mệt chứ bác.

----------


## huynhbacan

Em thì thường làm như thế này,


Mạch công suất, đường mạch to thì làm ngon, mạch nhỏ quá chưa thử, vi không có viết đầu nhỏ. (chế hoài không được->nản)

----------

anhcos, CKD, duonghoang, Ga con, Gamo, nhatson, secondhand

----------


## Gamo

Chế đầu phun được ko bác?

----------


## huynhbacan

Em làm mọi cách (em nghĩ được) mà vẫn không được bác ơi,

----------


## Gamo

Thấy bên Reprap có đầu phun tự chế này hơn bị ngon, dùng cho in 3D
http://reprap.org/wiki/Scratchbuilt_Piezo_Printhead

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## huynhbacan

> Thấy bên Reprap có đầu phun tự chế này hơn bị ngon, dùng cho in 3D
> http://reprap.org/wiki/Scratchbuilt_Piezo_Printhead


Cám ơn bác chia sẻ.
Chắc nó dùng siêu âm, quá dữ.

----------


## nguyenson318

Các bác hay dùng mũi phay loại nào cho Phíp thường và Phíp thủy tinh? 
- Mũi chữ V?
- Hay mũi 3 me?
- Kích cỡ đầu mũi? Góc bao nhiêu độ?
Thanks

----------


## Gamo

Mình hay dùng dao chữ V, cũng có dao 3 me nhưng chưa thử. Thường thì góc 30 độ, mũi khoảng 1-2 gem, phay một thời gian phải mài mũi lại

Đang tính kiếm dao chữ V carbide mà ko thấy chỗ nào bán? Có loại dao chữ V mạ tungsten ko biết có xài tốt ko ta?
Dao cắt PCB có những loại dao gì ta?

----------


## duonghoang

--- Dao V loại 3 me thực tế em cắt ko tốt bằng dao 1 me, cơ bản góc cắt của dao 1 me ăn phôi tốt hơn so với dao 3 me, do vậy nên dao 3 me để lại ba vớ nhiều. Cắt Pcb thì dao quả dứa là ăn vô tư rồi bác.
--- Bác Gamo cũng đầu tư con mài dao phay pcb luôn hở bác  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, Gamo, secondhand

----------


## Gamo

Hix... mình có máy mài mini chuyên dùng để mài mũi khoan đem mài dao tạm, nhưng thật ra dạo này lười lắm, con nào có vấn đề là thay con mới luôn  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Cụ Gà dùng con dao có <30K, thép gió còn lỡm nói chi carbid.
Dao carbid china đầy ngoài Tạ Uyên đó thôi, nhưng cụ chê đắt. Nên dao xịn hơn chắc cụ Gà không dám rớ rồi.

Mà cơ bản muốn chạy PCB đẹp thì mặt gia công phải phẳng. PCB lớn thì phẳng hơi khó, mà đa phần không có bàn chân không, nên chạy khó mà đẹp được.

----------


## Gamo

Chú CKD xấu trai cứ đùa. Đọ xem mạch chú phay với mạch tau phay xem mạch nào đẹp hơn nè

** quăng bom xong rồi chạy **

----------


## Nam CNC

ghe đồn đâu Gà móng đỏ mua được 2 cái mặt mâm hút chân không , ngon lắm , giá có 100K cà 2 cái  , chú CKD muốn không , kêu hắn để lại 1 mâm đi.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, CKd có biết bàn hút chân ko là gì đâu mà xài

----------


## CKD

> Chú CKD xấu trai cứ đùa. Đọ xem mạch chú phay với mạch tau phay xem mạch nào đẹp hơn nè
> 
> ** quăng bom xong rồi chạy **


Cụ quăng cái mạch cụ phay lên rồi so thôi.
Mạch em phay thì em quăng lên rồi, nào là chager pump siêu nhỏ nè, mạch nguồn nè, arduino shield nè, arduino thc nè.

----------


## CKD

> ghe đồn đâu Gà móng đỏ mua được 2 cái mặt mâm hút chân không , ngon lắm , giá có 100K cà 2 cái  , chú CKD muốn không , kêu hắn để lại 1 mâm đi.


Lão ấy ích kỉ lắm đại ca.. có hàng toàn trùm mền dím không hà. Khoe còn sợ mất màu, nói chi vụ chia chác.

Có mấy cái clip tuy cũ.. nhưng chính chủ em quay, giờ post lên cho Gà sợ. Gà có ngon post vài cái clip chính chủ rồi nói tiếp nhé.. chứ clip từ yuotube thì có mà đầy.. búng tay phát là xem cả ngày không hết.

Phay này



Khoan này

----------


## Nam CNC

chú làm quá , nó quáng gà rồi , làm gì có cái mạch nào phay ra hồn , không chừng chẳng có cái mạch nào được phay hohoho.


Thôi tui còn 4 cái mâm hút , chú muốn mấy cài về nghiên cứu ? tui chỉ giữ một cái để có thứ khoe với người ta thôi.

----------


## CKD

> chú làm quá , nó quáng gà rồi , làm gì có cái mạch nào phay ra hồn , không chừng chẳng có cái mạch nào được phay hohoho.
> 
> Thôi tui còn 4 cái mâm hút , chú muốn mấy cài về nghiên cứu ? tui chỉ giữ một cái để có thứ khoe với người ta thôi.


Vậy thì quất và khoe luôn đại ca.

----------


## thuhanoi

Hì hì cụ Nam cho nghía cái mâm hút để trấn lột cái nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Chạy cạn cạn như thế này nè  :Big Grin: 

Đẹp quá đi chứ (khè  :Big Grin: )

----------

anhcos, CKD, Gamo, loccd, ngocanhld2802

----------


## Gamo

> chú làm quá , nó quáng gà rồi , làm gì có cái mạch nào phay ra hồn , không chừng chẳng có cái mạch nào được phay hohoho.
> 
> 
> Thôi tui còn 4 cái mâm hút , chú muốn mấy cài về nghiên cứu ? tui chỉ giữ một cái để có thứ khoe với người ta thôi.


Huhu... sợ quá chạy rồi... nhưng mà phải công nhận mạch anh thuhaloi phay tinh xảo thiệt... Mạch CKD phay xấu hoắc...  :Wink: 

Đùa thôi, chú CKD thích thì qua lấy bàn hút chân ko đi, tau giữ lại 1 cái làm dĩa Frisbee chọi Nam ròm thôi  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

> Đùa thôi, chú CKD thích thì qua lấy bàn hút chân ko đi, tau giữ lại 1 cái làm dĩa Frisbee chọi Nam ròm thôi


Mọi khi thấy cụ Gà xấu trai dễ sợ. Tự nhiên hôm nay thấy đẹp chai hẵn ra, giống như mới đi thái lan về vậy  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Cụ cứ dành cho em nhá, một cái để ngâm thôi  :Wink:  hehe

@thuhanoi
Cho nó nhún nhún đánh dấu mấy cái lổ khoan nữa thì ngon hết chổ chế bác thuhanoi ạ.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

tình hình hết mua được rồi , thôi thì thời gian thư thả mua được hàng chia sẽ với anh em.

anh Thuhanoi 1 đĩa hen.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> @thuhanoi
> Cho nó nhún nhún đánh dấu mấy cái lổ khoan nữa thì ngon hết chổ chế bác thuhanoi ạ.


Mình khoan bằng nó luôn nên mình bỏ cái chấm dấu đó để giảm thời gian chạy




> tình hình hết mua được rồi , thôi thì thời gian thư thả mua được hàng chia sẽ với anh em.
> 
> anh Thuhanoi 1 đĩa hen.


Yes Mr Nam

----------


## nguyenson318

Chỗ nào bán mũi phay PCB chữ V: phi 3.175 x 0.1 x 10 độ thì các bác giới thiệu cho em nhé. Đang phay cái mạch có đường dây bé tẹo (dây đi giữa 2 chân IC), hiện dùng mũi 0.2 x 30 độ mà đó toàn đánh bay hết cả đường mạch luôn.

----------


## Nam CNC

ra cẩm kí trong hẻm đường Tạ Uyên hỏi thử nhé , em thấy 0.1-20 độ , cán 3.175mm , chưa thấy 10 độ nên bạn cứ đi hỏi cho chắc.

----------


## nguyenson318

Huhu, mình ở Hà Nội. Tìm mấy chỗ trên mạng ở ngoài này thấy có bán, nhưng gọi điện đến thì toàn hết và ko thèm trả lời, thế mới đau chứ. Bác biết chỗ nào bán Online thì cho xin link nhé. Thanks

----------


## thuhanoi

> Huhu, mình ở Hà Nội. Tìm mấy chỗ trên mạng ở ngoài này thấy có bán, nhưng gọi điện đến thì toàn hết và ko thèm trả lời, thế mới đau chứ. Bác biết chỗ nào bán Online thì cho xin link nhé. Thanks


Dao weitol chính hãng 15 độ mũi 0.1 420k/hộp 10pcs đã bao gồm VAT và ship

----------

anhcos, Gamo, nguyenson318

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, vậy anh thuhaloi dùng dao 15 độ ợ?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ủa, vậy anh thuhaloi dùng dao 15 độ ợ?


Không bác, mình dùng dao 20 độ 0.2

----------

Gamo

----------


## huynhbacan

> Chú CKD xấu trai cứ đùa. Đọ xem mạch chú phay với mạch tau phay xem mạch nào đẹp hơn nè
> 
> ** quăng bom xong rồi chạy **


Các anh em đang chờ xem bo của bác Gamo đấy.

----------


## nguyenson318

Bác @thuhanoi xem tin nhắn trong inbox nhé. Mãi chẳng thấy hồi âm.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nguyenson318

Bác *thuhanoi* vô xem tin nhắn nhé (inbox)

----------


## nguyenson318

Nhờ các bác giải quyết giúp em ka này:

Sáng này đang phay cái bo mạch, đến đoạn phay bỏ lớp đồng thừa thì dao phay nó tụt xuống (ăn sâu đến tận mặt bàn) làm hỏng cả mạch. Không rõ nguyên nhân vì sao. Mấy hôm trước cũng phay cái mạch này thì ko có vấn đề gì. Mình phay = Mach 3, để tốc độ có 54%
Một số hình ảnh dưới đây:

----------


## thuhanoi

Nhiễu spindle là ưu tiên hàng đầu để kiểm tra, sử dụng dây cáp cũ cho trục Z cũng dể gây vấn đề mất bước ...

----------


## nguyenson318

> Nhiễu spindle là ưu tiên hàng đầu để kiểm tra, sử dụng dây cáp cũ cho trục Z cũng dể gây vấn đề mất bước ...


Bác nói rõ hơn cách xử lý giúp mình nhé. Mình dùng cổng LPT, chạy Win XP. Dây dợ đều mới cả. Máy mới lấy cuối tháng 1/2016. Hiện tại *Dây nguồn + cáp USB + Cáp LPT* để cùng với nhau.

----------


## Nam CNC

@thuhanoi , mâm hút chân không đã có , giá tượng trưng 50K, ship 50K... xong hen.

Eh cu CKD , có lấy 1 cái không ? còn 1 cái duy nhất đó.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

> Các anh em đang chờ xem bo của bác Gamo đấy.


Uầy, board của em chỉ cỡ CKD chứ ko đẹp bằng bác thuhaloi ợ, khoe xấu hổ lắm  :Big Grin: 

Đùa thôi, phay PCB ở góc độ đơn giản thì máy 7tr thằng bạn em bán còn làm được. Để đẹp như bác thuhaloi thì cần ăn dao cạn, dùng dao góc nhỏ. Như CKD có lẽ giống mình là khoái chơi bạo lực hơn thì dao góc to hơn, ăn sâu hơn. Nhưngmấy board mình còn, không dùng để lâu bị xỉn màu hết rồi. Để bữa nào có độ phay pcb, phay xong còn mới long lanh sẽ up lên.

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## Nam CNC

nói được làm được nha Gamo , mà cho tao hỏi bạn mày là ai mà bán cái máy 7tr mà chạy được mạch in vậy ?

----------


## Gamo

Cái thằng tao cho mày số á  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

> Eh cu CKD , có lấy 1 cái không ? còn 1 cái duy nhất đó.


Mắc gì không lấy.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> @thuhanoi , mâm hút chân không đã có , giá tượng trưng 50K, ship 50K... xong hen.
> 
> Eh cu CKD , có lấy 1 cái không ? còn 1 cái duy nhất đó.


Mình dể rồi cho thì lấy ngay  :Big Grin:  bán rẻ càng tốt à - mà cái chi đẹp càng hứng thú cám ơn bác Nam nhé

----------


## thuhanoi

> Nhờ các bác giải quyết giúp em ka này:
> 
> Sáng này đang phay cái bo mạch, đến đoạn phay bỏ lớp đồng thừa thì dao phay nó tụt xuống (ăn sâu đến tận mặt bàn) làm hỏng cả mạch. Không rõ nguyên nhân vì sao. Mấy hôm trước cũng phay cái mạch này thì ko có vấn đề gì. Mình phay = Mach 3, để tốc độ có 54%
> Một số hình ảnh dưới đây:


Mạch cực đẹp đó nha. Tiếc là nó bị lỗi gì gì đó thôi, tét thử Z nó bị làm sao ý, mình nghiêng về giả thuyết nhiễu hoặc lỏng dây

----------


## thuhanoi

> Uầy, board của em chỉ cỡ CKD chứ ko đẹp bằng bác thuhaloi ợ, khoe xấu hổ lắm 
> 
> Đùa thôi, phay PCB ở góc độ đơn giản thì máy 7tr thằng bạn em bán còn làm được. Để đẹp như bác thuhaloi thì cần ăn dao cạn, dùng dao góc nhỏ. Như CKD có lẽ giống mình là khoái chơi bạo lực hơn thì dao góc to hơn, ăn sâu hơn. Nhưngmấy board mình còn, không dùng để lâu bị xỉn màu hết rồi. Để bữa nào có độ phay pcb, phay xong còn mới long lanh sẽ up lên.


hi, bác làm thuhaloi nở mũi trong mùa hè quá  :Big Grin: , nếu cạn thì không cần dao góc nhỏ bác

----------


## Nam CNC

mai em gửi cho mỗi người 1 cái , nhận tiền của anh Thu đưa anh cái đẹp , còn ku CKD cái ít đẹp hơn , còn em thì còn 1 cái mất tiêu cái tấm lót , thôi để mua miếng nhựa gắn lên xài lại sau.

----------


## nguyenson318

> Mạch cực đẹp đó nha. Tiếc là nó bị lỗi gì gì đó thôi, tét thử Z nó bị làm sao ý, mình nghiêng về giả thuyết nhiễu hoặc lỏng dây


Bị nhiễu bác ợ. Phải nối mass từ vỏ máy tính với vỏ máy CNC rồi nối đất, hiện tại đã hết lỗi.

----------


## conga

> Bị nhiễu bác ợ. Phải nối mass từ vỏ máy tính với vỏ máy CNC rồi nối đất, hiện tại đã hết lỗi.


Cụ này chuyên làm mạch in dạo. Mạch làm tương đối đẹp mà còn lên trên này chém gió.

----------

nguyenson318

----------


## nguyenson318

> Không bác, mình dùng dao 20 độ 0.2


Bác *thuhanoi* dùng gỗ gì làm mặt bàn để Phay PCB vậy? Mấy con ốc vít giữ tấm Phíp bác làm như thế nào? Em thì dùng tấm nhựa đàn hồi khá dày để làm mặt bàn, tuy nhiên khi gắn keo đốt xung quanh, do ấn tay lên mặt phíp không đều nên lúc phay thì có chỗ mũi dao ko ăn vào phíp (vì tấm nhựa này nếu ấn mạnh là nó lún). Mất công quá. Mong bác chia sẻ. thanks

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác *thuhanoi* dùng gỗ gì làm mặt bàn để Phay PCB vậy? Mấy con ốc vít giữ tấm Phíp bác làm như thế nào? Em thì dùng tấm nhựa đàn hồi khá dày để làm mặt bàn, tuy nhiên khi gắn keo đốt xung quanh, do ấn tay lên mặt phíp không đều nên lúc phay thì có chỗ mũi dao ko ăn vào phíp (vì tấm nhựa này nếu ấn mạnh là nó lún). Mất công quá. Mong bác chia sẻ. thanks


Gỗ tạp mềm thôi, nói chung gỗ gì cũng được. Trước khi phay mạch phải phay phẳng tấm gỗ đã nhé. Vít tán côn bình thường thôi, nếu làm mạch chính xác cao hơn chút thì dùng chính mũi dao gãy làm chốt định vị. Khi vẽ mạch tạo 2 lỗ đối xứng phi 3.175 làm định vị nếu cần làm mạch 2 mặt, vài ba lỗ vặn vít. Dùng máy để phay mấy lỗ này nhé. Đó là cách mình làm  :Big Grin:  ---> lười đặt mạch thì làm như vậy thôi  :Big Grin:

----------

nguyenson318

----------


## nguyenson318

> Gỗ tạp mềm thôi, nói chung gỗ gì cũng được. Trước khi phay mạch phải phay phẳng tấm gỗ đã nhé. Vít tán côn bình thường thôi, nếu làm mạch chính xác cao hơn chút thì dùng chính mũi dao gãy làm chốt định vị. Khi vẽ mạch tạo 2 lỗ đối xứng phi 3.175 làm định vị nếu cần làm mạch 2 mặt, vài ba lỗ vặn vít. Dùng máy để phay mấy lỗ này nhé. Đó là cách mình làm  ---> lười đặt mạch thì làm như vậy thôi


Cảm ơn bác. Nếu dùng Mũi dao gãy để chốt Phíp thì không cần ốc vít phải không bác? Tối đa cần dùng bao nhiêu cái chốt đấy? Thường thì dùng 4 góc 4 cái chốt là được bác nhể?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cảm ơn bác. Nếu dùng Mũi dao gãy để chốt Phíp thì không cần ốc vít phải không bác? Tối đa cần dùng bao nhiêu cái chốt đấy? Thường thì dùng 4 góc 4 cái chốt là được bác nhể?


Nếu miếng phíp là 2 mặt thường là phẳng nên không cần ốc vít, loại 1 mặt thường cong nên cần ốc vít, mẹo bẻ cho nó cong hơn sau đó vặn ốc 4 góc  :Big Grin:  . chốt định vị chỉ cần 2 thôi

----------


## nguyenson318

Túm lại, nếu phíp mà phẳng (2 hoặc 1 mặt) thì chỉ cần chốt định vị, ko cần ốc vít bác nhể?

----------


## anhduy0410

Mình thấy bên bên nhật có hãng máy làm PCB Mits không biết dòng đó sử dụng ổn không nhỉ có ae hay đơn vị nào đã sử dụng qua rồi chưa

----------

